# New Tank Substrate Question



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Good day,

I've been lurking on here for sometime now, doing research before I get everything setup.

I have a 150 gallon (48"x30"x24"), and the plan is a planted community tank (lots of tetras and barbs), with several plants. I'm still working on a list of plants that I want, but I'm looking at the basic "easy-to-grow" plants like vals, moss ball.

For the substrate I'm planning on using sand (pool-filter sand), and I was thinking of adding Eco-Complete only where I was going to put the plants. So sand everywhere, and then at the base of each plant, scoop out the sand and add Eco-Complete and then fill in the sand around the plant.

Will this work?
Or would I be better off just using straight sand and then add Flourish as needed?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

E-complete bed is better. Nutritions will go the roots of your plants, but not to algae floating around in the water 

The only problem that you will need to define places for plants in advance and not to mix black substrate and white sand. Your even can place some plastic stripes into substrate to divide it from sand better.

Note that vallisneria will spread quickly and occupy some territory.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with igor.kanshyn, Place plastic barriers on the ground then add your substrates if you plan to have two different kinds. It doesn't look very nice if they mix. 

I grow all my plants in Pool filter sand without any ferts or co2. Gotta love low maintenance. Vals do well, as do Anubias/javafern/some amazon swords/ and heteranthera zosterifolia(stargrass) from my experience.


----------

